# Signature



## coffee_junkie (Dec 28, 2011)

After recently being inducted into the OTBS I thought I should change my signature. How do I do that? I want to change the "If it flies it dies" to OTBS Member #240

Thanks!


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 28, 2011)

Click on 'My Profile' at the top of almost any page. On your profile page, scroll down until you see the Signature section, then click on Edit Signature Text.

Congratulations also on your induction into the OTBS!  Well Done!

-Salt


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 28, 2011)

Just noticed, you said 'signature' in your post but based on what you want to change, I don't think that's the signature.  With that said, I'm not sure how you might change that 'tag line'.  Sorry for any confusion....


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 28, 2011)

I believe what you want comes with the Premier Memebership..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

You can go to the profile page scroll down to your signature line, click edit & make any changes you want.


----------



## big casino (Dec 28, 2011)

I think he is looking to add something to the area where it shows your status like where it say OTBS & Premier member on your profile


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 28, 2011)

I added it to your user title.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks bmudd!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2011)

You have to know a guy. A big guy


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the instructions!


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 15, 2012)

I was wondering when the signature line part would appear - since during the first 20 posts it's absent from the profile.


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 16, 2012)

22 and still not there?


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 18, 2012)

37 posts and still not able to put in a signature line?!?


----------

